# Parameter weitergabe URL



## moon0815 (10. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend Community, 
hoffentlich hattet ihr alle einen schönen freien Tag. 

Ich habe eine Frage, wobei mir hier hoffentlich geholfen werden kann. 

Beim Klick auf einen Link im Browser wird eine neue Seite geöffnet, auf der ich spezifischere Details ausgeben möchte. Dafür habe ich ein 2tes Servlet (Details) erstellt. 
Wie kann ich nun bei der Weiterleitung an das Details-Servlet mitgeben, um welche Article-ID es sich handelt, bzw. eine request erstellen?

mit besten Grüßen


----------



## httpdigest (10. Mai 2018)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Artikel-ID als Teil des Pfades der URI: "/details/123"
- Artikel-ID als URI Query Parameter: "/details?articleId=123"
Im HttpRequest Parameter in der Servlet-Methode kannst du diese Informationen dann abfragen.


----------



## moon0815 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo httpdigest,
vielen Dank mal wieder für deine schnelle Antwort! Hast du eventuell noch ein paar weitere Infos zu der zweiten Möglichkeit?

mit besten Grüßen


----------



## httpdigest (10. Mai 2018)

Generell würde ich dir empfehlen, näheres per Google und Stackoverflow zu recherchieren. Das sind mit die wertvollsten Tools eines Entwicklers.
Zum Beispiel folgende SO Seite:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...etrequest-tomcat-9-0?answertab=active#tab-top


----------

